# Cooling mods for CM690



## alexp999 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

I have had my CM690 for about 6 months now, and I have seen comments about improving this case for cooling. Is it something to do with this pointless plastic honeycombe?

I'm looking for stuff I can do to make my case quieter and more thermally effecient, but:

- No metal cutting (I dont have the tools for it)
- Something that wont affect the overall appearance.

So has anyone tried out any mods like this? And has it reaped any whorthwhile benefits?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 12, 2009)

I've heard you can take the plastic cover thing (behind the mesh) at the front of the case off for better airflow.  Also heard you can put a 120mm intake fan in the drive bays at the front (if they're unoccupied).


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 12, 2009)

Done the 120mm intake in the drive bays


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 12, 2009)

If you have a chance check out my mod in progress(ALMOST DONE!!!).  There are a couple simple mods to help with cooling the already awesome 690(except that nvida ed one, fukin ugly!!).  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59450  I will soon be updating with my newest mod to the case.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 12, 2009)

Take it apart and have a look into what you can fit and where, have a look if there's anything you can remove and replace. Post your ideas with some pics.

Maybe a bigger fan (140mm) but most case modding needs to utilize a little cutting. I wanna do the same with my case, but i have no tools


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 12, 2009)

the top two fan spots on the case can accommodate up to 140mm fans.

Alex, if you'd like, I can take some pics of what I have done so they are all right here.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 12, 2009)

This is what I have so far (taken just the other day):


----------



## silkstone (Mar 12, 2009)

Fill it with fans ..... bring on the vortex


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 12, 2009)

It is full of fans, lol.

3 x 140mm
4 x 120mm
1 x 80mm

Thats 8 Fans, not including the CPU and graphics cooler.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 12, 2009)

Nothing more you can do really short of cutting away at it. Plastic'll cut away ok with scissors if you don;t have the tools, but i'm guessing you're after a cleaner finish. You have enough airflow, add some LED's or something


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 12, 2009)

Here are some pics of the simple mods I did:

Here is the inside of the front panel with none of the honeycomb crap:





Here is the front w/o the front panel.  Noticed I removed the filter from the bottom fan bracket and made the top fan bracket out of some extra acrylic I had lying around:





And here is the bottom of the top panel with no honeycomb.  Also noticed the mesh for the top fans has been cut away:


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 12, 2009)

geez I need a Dremel!!


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 12, 2009)

I have to say 99% of my mods are with a dremel since I don't have a garage but soon that is going to change.  Finally, I can get a band saw!!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just managed to get the metal mesh of the front so I can start trimming the honeycombe away.

Did you notice a drop in noise following thse mods?

Oh and I have a bandsaw. even tho I dont use it, lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 12, 2009)

Damn, this case is made of stronger stuff than I thought, there is now way I will be able to do it, without a dremmel.

Hmmm, I guess my progress of these mods are on hold until I get one.


----------



## Mr.President (Mar 12, 2009)

naaice work sir!


----------



## ex-dohctor (Mar 12, 2009)

Looking good there mate.


----------



## tonschk (Mar 14, 2009)

I got rid of All the grills and filters in my CM690 , now the Airflow is 33% Better


----------



## silkstone (Mar 14, 2009)

I've got those filters behind the facade of my case. Do you think it's worth taking them out?
I seem to get a lot of dust build up on the front of the whole case.


----------



## ex-dohctor (Mar 14, 2009)

> I seem to get a lot of dust build up on the front of the whole case.



I've been getting the same thing with my CM 590 Centurion. I read something about a guys who cut up a black shoe box and basically closed the ventilation through the facia plates. 

He claimed that there was alot of air blowing out the front of his case and that it was creating dead zones of air in the case. 

Once the facia plates were closed up the air has to follow the path from the fan at the bottom out to the rear and top of his case. 

He claimed this made the airflow and the temps alot better. 

Will try find the link.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 14, 2009)

the Cooler Master 690 has proven to favor Positive Air Pressure over Negative, the problem is there is so many dust filters, grills and mesh you can't really do much until you open it all up. 

in my old 690 I had



> Front: 1x 120mm High Speed (7v)
> Bottom: 1x 120mm High Speed (7v)
> Side: 2x 120mm High Speed (5v)
> Rear: 1x 120mm High Speed (12v)
> Top: 2x 120mm High Speed (5v)



I recommend purchasing a pack of Silverstone Aeroslots, make sure the unused hard drive brackets are taken out of the cage, remove drive bay punch outs and all dust filters. alternatively you can pop out the hard drive cage with a drill and re-seat it 90' so it faces forward.


----------



## boysapnot (Apr 11, 2009)

Good morning everyone...
Currently, I have moded the Cooler Master V8 CPU fan with Blue LED CM 90CFM and installed 6 Blue LED 90CFM Fan, and replacing my previous 4850 VGA reference(hotter) with GTX 260(cooler) VGA.. Resulting ambient and case temps are comparable...


----------



## ex-dohctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Keep it up mate! 

Post some more pics when you get a chance


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

You can get dremel rip offs, like mine from shops like boyes for under £20 alex, go nuts 

I have:

Removed all the fan guards (metal)

Plastic honeycomb crap from the front 12cm intake and the top panel

14cm fans near enough all round (thanks haha)

Removed the HDD from the cage, put it in the 5.25" bays - then created a sort of side panel on the side of the cage to preven the airflow "spilling" out the sides

And just insane cable management.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Shame this thread is a month old 

lol.

I gave up trying to mod it, Front looks a mess with the honeycombe gone if you use the fan filter, which I do.

Definetly want to try CFing it up tho


----------

